# Macosx.com Mug (was: Shame on MacOSX for Emailing Me)



## ChicagoLarry (Aug 14, 2005)

*I do NOT appreciate being spammed by this site. Shame on this forum for shamelessly spamming its members to hawk a TEE SHIRT, for god's sake. CUT IT OUT.*


----------



## FANLESS (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, but how do you REALLY feel??


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 14, 2005)

Gee got a head ache now

Think the t-shirts are cool, the email didn't feel like a spam to me, it's something I subscribed to and they just informed me, they have t-shirts for sale if I want one. If you don't want one, just ignore the link they put in the email. 

Seen worse spamming and if macosx gives my email out to be spammed by anyone else, well those HUGE letters would be Red as well. But I'm sure they won't do that.

Wasn't it nice that it was a plain text email and not full of graphics downloaded from some other web server?


Hey macosx when the caps and coffe mugs come out could you email me and not ChicagoLarry, ta


----------



## ScottW (Aug 14, 2005)

We'd be happy to not include Larry if he would just unset his mail settings in the Forums control panel to not receieve email from forum administrators. 15,000 members have opted to not get the mail, so I don't think it's a hidden feature. 

I'll be happy to send out a complimentary email on the hat and coffee mug.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 14, 2005)

You'd figure that all Mac users would be able to figure something out like opting out of the e-mails in the Forums control panel.  Go figure....I guess every group's gotta have em. 

I kind of expected to get e-mails especially since I frequent this site.  I figure if I want to be a part of the site I would want to get some updates about it as well.


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 15, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> I'll be happy to send out a complimentary email on the hat and coffee mug.



Oh cool, someone keeps breaking my mugs


----------



## fryke (Aug 15, 2005)

Oooh. Big type.  I guess that's settled then. And: I need mugs, too!


----------



## Gambit (Aug 15, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> We'd be happy to not include Larry if he would just unset his mail settings in the Forums control panel to not receieve email from forum administrators. 15,000 members have opted to not get the mail, so I don't think it's a hidden feature.



-That may be true but perhaps he did not notice that option because of the feature's lack of huge capitals?  

G


----------



## powermac (Aug 15, 2005)

Okay.


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 15, 2005)

I'll drink to that.... when i get my macosx mug.

sorry ChicagoLarry, no hard feelings, think the large text got over our heads


----------



## Gambit (Aug 15, 2005)

> no hard feelings, think the large text got over our heads


*Swoosh*

(sorry...just had to)


----------



## fjdouse (Aug 15, 2005)

Big letters. Big man. Small fuse.
For **** sake man, get a grip, it's just an email about some T-Shirts they've made.  I didn't want one, but I didn't throw a dicky fit over it.  

Perhaps you need some attention, nothing wrong with that I guess, we all need some from time to time. So I'll give you some now Sandra, if I may call you that. Now, take a deep breath and untie to pink lace knickers you've got in such an oh-so-mess and pop down that chill pill, that's a good girl. Now, go lay on a sofa and stay off the forums for a few days and gain some perspective, the 'time of the month' will have passed by then and you can enjoy your spam again, try it with some eggs - you'll like it, if you're into pork and ham.  Me, I can't stomach it, but this is about you sweetcakes, not me.

There, lots of attention. ;-)


----------



## Convert (Aug 15, 2005)

ChicagoLarry said:
			
		

> *I do NOT appreciate being spammed by this site. Shame on this forum for shamelessly spamming its members to hawk a TEE SHIRT, for god's sake. CUT IT OUT.*



This is in the wrong forum. Spam, eh?   

I don't think that Scott and Co are just out to spam people. They're simply excited about their shirt, and they want to share it with the community - a very strong community. 

It's as simple as either blocking the email address, or just unsubscribing from the Mac OS X mailing list. Meaning, just change your email address. Personally I don't see how it is such a large problem, I see the email, it doesn't interest me (in respect), I move on. Isn't that what people do? It doesn't make it spam. I receive emails from Apple, and I rarely ever actually do anything about them (I don't just immediately go to the apple website and buy the product shown), but I don't call it spam.


----------



## fjdouse (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm gonna buy him a T-Shirt for making my ****ing day


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey, my phone company just spammed me with an SMS!!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 15, 2005)

Please speak louder..I can't hear you quite well...


----------



## lilbandit (Aug 16, 2005)

What's the story with macosx.com coffee mugs?


----------



## fryke (Aug 16, 2005)

It's rather a wish than a story.


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 16, 2005)

There's macosx.com coffee mugs???;o


----------



## Gig' (Aug 16, 2005)

I want one as I drink a lot of coffee, 
if it can be shipped to switzerland I'd appreciate


----------



## lilbandit (Aug 16, 2005)

Coffee mugs for all!


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 16, 2005)

powermac said:
			
		

> Okay.


LOL

Ha ha...

Great Chill Pill powermac... Did you create that?


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 16, 2005)

Maybe we should make a forum called /dev/null for posts such as these...

The poster would get all the satisfaction of writing and posting... but they'd safely go to a place where they'd not "burn" any other forum users.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 16, 2005)

/dev/null. HA. I like it. We could probably do something like that. Description, "A place to vent when everyone else could care less".

*MUGS*

Well, if I knew everyone wanted MUGS.... I would have got MUGS instead. Oh BOY, Im excited now. Seriously... I was looking at mugs, but figured I'd see how popular the shirt idea was. 

I actually have a macosx.com mug, one from CafePress. About the only thing I liked from them I got. But even it is lame compared to something cool I have in mind for this round.

I'd be interested to see folks idea of the ideal mug.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 16, 2005)

My favorite mug is the VI Reference Mug.

Maybe your MacOSX.com one can use that idea as inspiration... And if you do it right, you can release a new "updated" version with each Mac OS release. i.e. MacOS.com's Panther vs. Tiger mugs!


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh... and make sure the mug is BIG.

You don't want to make us have to keep running back to get more coffee every 15 minutes. The bigger the mug the more uninterupted time we spend on MacOSX.com absorbing Google Ads.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 16, 2005)

I would get a mug for sure. And Tommy - that is a good size mug you referenced. 

With the MacOSX swag that would look super.


----------



## ChicagoLarry (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, now that you've all had a good laugh at my original post with the huge type, well, so did I! Of course the type was outlandishly huge... couldn't agree more. But I'm not a big poster here, not very familiar with how to get the window to look right. So I saw what appeared to be a way to make the type bigger, and then didn't know how to fix it after it got posted.  

What most of you might not know is that slecting the type size is of necessity a GUESS, because the choices are not in type size, which we all understand, but in choices numbered, simply, 1 through 7. One can assume "7" is the largest size, and one would logically assume that its actual size (which is kept a SECRET to the poster) is large but reasonable. Otherwise why would it even be an option? I think anybody who spams deserves to be rebuked in the largest reasonable type. If spam doesn't deserve the largest type our leaders decided was appropriate for this site, then what's it there for? That it was UNreasonably large was Greek to me, since you can't see it until you post it. Got it?

So I could not agree more about the type size, and found it as humorous and annoying as y'all did....

BUT, now for the content of the message. I stand by what I said, 100%. When you send me an unsolicited email to my private email box to hawk wares, then you are spamming me. Period. I don't care if you are Mother Teresa or my own mother. Just because I love my Mac doesn't mean I give a pass to any Mac-related spam. And I think the general consensus of the cybercommunity at large agrees. (Gee, you guys sound like that blindly loyal fringe who would never find fault with anything Mac related--you probably praise iPhoto as a good program, too, LOL!) I think each of you would change your tune if the spamming was for any other kind of tee shirt or mug. A company should err on the side of not doing it. It should ask before putting you on the list. Good grief, they did it to their own people!

As for those who so righteously harped that I had somehow signed up for it, or that I should have opted out of it, well, this doesn't make you bad people, but it does mean you're not paying attention before you strike: if you look at the options, there are two. Neither of them hints of spam, or of hawking merchandise to private email addresses--unless we are expected to imagine that "announcements" is used as the popularly surreptitious euphemism for junk mail.

Get real, people. Checking that I want to receive "News and Announcements" should mean I want news and announcements.

The other option is "Needs and Requests," and that doesn't hint of hawking wares.''

In summary, laugh all you want about the large type. I'm laughing with you on that. Out loud. Literally. But on the content, sorry, you do not get a free pass on THAT ridicule. You are wrong to suggest that just because YOU WANT MUGS, then *I* should not mind receiving spam; and you are wrong to suggest there is an option I should have known would result in spam.

Now the only remaining question of great importance is: shall we all have a big laugh over this wordy defense? Please think very, very carefully before you decide. Because I really, really care!  ;-)

All in (serious) fun,
Larry


----------



## ScottW (Aug 16, 2005)

Actually Larry, those two lists have never been used because well, the back end to mail out to those lists are not complete. It is the "Receive Email from Administrators" feature of this forum software that we have based all emails sent out before and current.

I also respectfully disagree with you that "News & Announcements" does not include us offering a macosx.com t-shirt. Yea, I could see your point if it had to do with just some special we were offering for some advertiser, but this is our own shirt and could be considered an Announcement and since it is our first ever shirt, that is news in my book.

But... that aside... Recieve Email from Administrators in the forum software is indeed broadbased and could include anything the Admin wants to send. 

I hate spam as much as the next person. I get around 150-200 spam (real spam, from places I have no association with) on a daily basis. The occasional emails I get from sites that I have signed up for (no matter if I have ever visted them again) I don't consider spam because there is an "association" and as long as they remove me (if I ask) then thats cool with me. It is that same thoughtfulness that we extend to our users here.

I think spam is not only one of the most annoying features of the internet, it is also the most diversed definition to man kind. What you think is spam, I may not and vise-versa. Some people paint a broad brush... If I didn't specifically ask for it, then it is spam. So, if your my best bud and I email you about a party next week and you didn't ask me about the party or request details via email, then that is spam by the same definition - even if the party was for you.

Considering the number of emails we send out, we only had about 1 in 10,000 people contact us about being removed from our mail-list. I think it is safe to say that the opinion that our email was spam, was only left to a select few.

No harm done. So, you picking up a shirt?


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 17, 2005)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> I would get a mug for sure. And Tommy - that is a good size mug you referenced.
> 
> With the MacOSX swag that would look super.


Ha ha...

While my VI mug is my "favorite", it's far from the largest.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 17, 2005)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> Ha ha...
> 
> While my VI mug is my "favorite", it's far from the largest.



HehehEH....quite a big cup for what is actually a little program. ::ha:: 

Then again, it IS used by a lot of people (well, mostly vi fans ) so I guess it does merit the large cup size (and for some reason this doesn't sound like i'm tlaking about a coffee cup anymore...  )


----------

